

The 9 Characteristics that Make Bitcoin Money - cgi_man
http://www.thegenesisblock.com/refuting-the-ecb-the-9-characteristics-that-make-bitcoin-money/

======
ggchappell
Some small disagreements. The writer seems to assume that fiat money
necessarily refers to paper, and thus gives it a "neutral" rating for durable,
portable, and storage. But if we think of fiat momey as credit extended by a
national bank (in the U.S., the Federal Reserve), then I think it gets higher
ratings in these categories.

Also, I wonder about the "yes" given to bitcoin under "durable". If I drop a
piece of gold, then someone can pick it up and use it. Now, I don't know much
about the technical details of bitcoin, but I wonder whether it is possible to
lose a bitcoin in such a way that no one could "find" it again -- at least not
without solving some hard mathematical problem.

Does anyone know?

